# Greater Lansing area/Rose Lake SGA...where are the squirrels?



## d0wnriver (Feb 16, 2011)

Hey folks, I'm a student at MSU, originally from metro Detroit so I'm a little unfamiliar with Rose Lake. Just this last saturday I decided to hit the woods for some squirrel at rose lake sga, seeing as I've finally got my .22 up here now. I walked in circles (literally) and couldn't really find any squirrels. It was only my 2nd time ever hunting too. I did find 1 oak and after waiting for a good 20 min, nothing moved so I decided to move on. I was hunting right to the south of mud lake near the first stop on Upton road. The underbrush was really thick so I decided to move into some mixed pines and young hard woods right at the corner of Upton and Stoll road. Still nothing. I think I might have been moving around too much. Even though I didn't get any squirrels I still had an enjoyable day in the woods. Just wondering if there are some patches of mature hardwoods that anyone knows of with very little undergrowth. I'd be much obliged for any info about locations and squirrel hunting in general. Thanks!


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

look at the areas of Rose Lake where they plant the fields. Those have a tendency to draw squirrels. Also I believe there is an oak ridge to the south of Stoll Rd about halfway between Center and Upton. There are usually a number of bow hunters in all of these places but midday or weekdays should give you a decent chance. If that doesn't work go to Sleepy Hollow. Lots of big oaks out there.


----------



## d0wnriver (Feb 16, 2011)

Ok, will do. Thank you for the info Mr. Booth!


----------



## DocHoliday (Jan 7, 2008)

I was out looking for some bushy tails this weekend in a descent area. But with all the high winds they weren't out at all. Not even in my yard which generally has a ton of them.


----------



## cwielock (May 9, 2010)

I hunt rose lake a lot and never had much luck with that part of Upton Rd rose lake is a big area and lots of places to go so telling you one spot wouldn't be easy to do. like said before there are a lot of bow hunters now. find the fields and some tree lines you should find some. if you want someone to go shoot them for you just give me a PM like i said i hunt there a lot. oh and sleepy hollow is good place to.


----------



## d0wnriver (Feb 16, 2011)

DocHoliday said:


> I was out looking for some bushy tails this weekend in a descent area. But with all the high winds they weren't out at all. Not even in my yard which generally has a ton of them.


Those winds were crazy! Wouldn't they want to come down on something secure instead of sitting in a tree?



cwielock said:


> find the fields and some tree lines you should find some. if you want someone to go shoot them for you just give me a PM


I'll definetly get that tree line next time. Where the heck is my fun at then if you shoot 'em all *for* me?! haha.


----------



## 19rabbit52 (Jul 15, 2007)

Look for cuttings (lots of nut hulls everywhere) and try sitting 40 minutes instead of 20.


----------



## cwielock (May 9, 2010)

d0wnriver said:


> I'll definetly get that tree line next time. Where the heck is my fun at then if you shoot 'em all *for* me?! haha.


its fun for me!! haha. But i guess i could let you have some.


----------



## Henrik for President (Sep 21, 2009)

Be sure to get out there midday and move some deer around for me. Don't shoot me in my tree, no orange till the 15th. Thanks~!


----------



## d0wnriver (Feb 16, 2011)

> its fun for me!! haha. But i guess i could let you have some.


well isn't that nice of ya :lol:



> Be sure to get out there midday and move some deer around for me.


Midday?! heck I saw/spooked 5 does on the edge of a shaded treeline this evening just before sunset!

I also found a nice patch of oaks and could hear the squirrels barking and eating but I came across it too late and the sun was about to set. Also caught the quick dash of what I think was a couple black squirrels that were up in a tree as I was headed back to the truck too. I didn't have the 40 min to wait haha. Certainly a lot more skittish & wild than the city squirrels I've grown up with for the past 21 years of my life!

Once again, thank you everyone for the advice


----------



## cwielock (May 9, 2010)

You just have to make it look like your not hunting for them and they will come running up to you. it works.


----------



## d0wnriver (Feb 16, 2011)

Hot dog! That's some fancy shooting friend!

Was that on state land???


----------



## cwielock (May 9, 2010)

d0wnriver said:


> Was that on state land???



No i was out deer hunting on private land and he just happen to run in front of me to many times.


----------



## DocHoliday (Jan 7, 2008)

Squirrel kabobs... have to try that someday.


----------



## A7teck (May 30, 2011)

I've found that "looking" for squirrels in the early season (before the leaves really start to fall) is less productive than listening for them. Listen for the sound of nuts/husks hitting the forest floor and move slowly when you do. The last 3 I got were all barking in trees about 20-30 yds from me and I stalked to get under them- but I heard them before I ever saw them. When the leaves fall then I look a lot more. My experience is that, this early, looking will give you a neck cramp more than anything else. And of course find good food sources- where there's mast-producing trees or corn fields, you'll find them.


----------



## cwielock (May 9, 2010)

DocHoliday said:


> Squirrel kabobs... have to try that someday.


 Tast good! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## d0wnriver (Feb 16, 2011)

Killt me my first squirrel/wild critter ever today. It was getting on noon and me and my buddy were about to head home but decided to try the most promising wood lot we'd seen earlier one last time. About 10 minutes after sitting down I saw a nice fox squirrel about 15 yards in front of me. As I raised my rifle he scampered to a nearby tree and luckily stayed at the base. My buddy started to edge around the left side of the tree which moved him over into my line of fire. Put the crosshairs on his head and with the crack of 40 grains of .22" diameter lead exiting the barrel, down he went! 

Got a lesson in how to skin too (a lot tougher than I thought it'd be)

Currently soaking in a brine waiting to be grilled up later this week with some other fine vittals.

Thanks everybody for the advice. Sorry I didn't get any pics.


----------



## giver108 (Nov 24, 2004)

I too was a student at MSU years ago and tried hunting Rose Lake for squirrels without much success. I had much better luck at Dansville SGA down by Mason. You should be able to find a map online somewhere I would think.


----------



## KPOD (Nov 17, 2009)

giver108 said:


> I too was a student at MSU years ago and tried hunting Rose Lake for squirrels without much success. I had much better luck at Dansville SGA down by Mason. You should be able to find a map online somewhere I would think.


Great advice. Was deer hunting there last year and man there were squirrels all over that place :yikes:


----------

